# B&O RR Museum 'Yard Sale' 9/7/13



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 4, 2013)

On Saturday, September 7, 2013 from 10:00AM to 4:00PM, the B&O RR Museum is cleaning house to raise money!

From the museum's website:



> The ultimate collector’s adventure! For one day only visit the B&O Railroad Museum’s historic Roundhouse and dig through an incredible selection of interesting and decorative train themed flea market items all gathered up from the Museum’s storage areas and warehouse all for sale at great prices. Included in the sale will be one of a kind large format historic photographs and graphics, used railroad and history books, videos, duplicate document and paper items, limited edition prints, postal items, signs, model trains, track and much, much more. Don’t miss this once in a lifetime opportunity to acquire something truly unique for your collection, to decorate your home and hobby room or acquire a hard to find item for your bookshelf.
> Once these items are sold they’re gone forever!


There is also a raffle going on too - starting the day of the 'yard sale' until the last day of the month. Details are at the link above.


----------



## Slasharoo (Sep 4, 2013)

My wife is thankful we live no where near Baltimore...we have enough stuff, apparently.  I remember going to an ATSF auction in Topeka back in the mid '70s. They were selling everything from Mimbrano (sp) china to speeders and train cars. Unfortunately, I was in highschool then with very little extra capital, otherwise I might be living in a caboose today.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 4, 2013)

Or the doghouse! :giggle:


----------



## Ryan (Sep 4, 2013)

Crap, I'm going to be out of town.


----------



## Slasharoo (Sep 4, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Or the doghouse! :giggle:


Ha! I know that one well...


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

> > Or the doghouse! :giggle:
> 
> 
> Ha! I know that one well...


My dad had quite a nice doghouse to go to...the finished basement.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like I've got Mrs. Crockett's 'buy in' to head up there on Saturday! :wub:

While whatever I might find could make interesting conversation starters on the train, I guess I'll drive, just in case they are unmanageable as carry on items. 

Boy, could I get into trouble if I'm not careful. :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 5, 2013)

Do you have a coupler on your truck so you tow the caboose or coaches home?


----------



## rrdude (Sep 5, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Looks like I've got Mrs. Crockett's 'buy in' to head up there on Saturday! :wub:
> While whatever I might find could make interesting conversation starters on the train, I guess I'll drive, just in case they are unmanageable as carry on items.
> 
> Boy, could I get into trouble if I'm not careful. :giggle:


Hey, the Michigan-Notre Dame game isn't until the evening, wanna get together and go to the B&O? I cud easily pick you up at BWI, or BAL for that matter, lemmie know.

(btw, I once owned a caboose, AND an old heavy-weight that my brother had originally bought twenty years earlier-that's a whole other "gotta hide some cash" story........... BOTH were money-pits, but alas, today I have neither...)


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 6, 2013)

rrdude said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I've got Mrs. Crockett's 'buy in' to head up there on Saturday! :wub:
> ...


Sounds like a plan. I'm still not sure if I'll drive or train. If I drive I certianly don't mind giving you a ride. Getting there earlier would mean a better chance to buy something I shoudn't selection, but I'm flexible on timing. What would work for you? Let me know and then I'll send you a PM once I look at options.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 6, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Do you have a coupler on your truck so you tow the caboose or coaches home?


Now you all are trying to get me into trouble by giving me ideas! 

A caboose would make an excellent 'dog house!' 

Maybe better than the 'cat house!' :giggle:

(We are 'caregivers' to two cats.)


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 6, 2013)

"Only" 2 cats? :huh: Before I moved, we had 6 cats plus a dog! (They keep my sister and BIL company now.)


----------

